# Canon SX260HS compared to Samsung Galaxy S4



## Replay13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I have a question... today I took about 10 pictures of different things from macro to scenes.  First with my Canon SX260HS and then from the same spot with my phone camera Samsung Galaxy S4.  My Canon did have a slightly larger field of view.

Then I compared the pictures taken with the Canon and the phone camera... zooming in, and I always had a better picture with my phone camera. I am a hiker and I need a small compact lightweight camera to carry hiking.  
I do take a few macros of flowers and I don't have good luck with either camera on the macro pictures (they both want to focus on something behind the flower most of the time, maybe because the flower is moving in the wind usually).  Also the 20x zoom of the Canon makes it the choice to carry.  But I was surprised to see that I got better pictures with the phone camera... anyone have any thoughts on this?  I was kinda dissapointed that I don't get better pictures with my Canon 260.

Thanks for your time,
James


----------



## 786soul (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not too surprised by this, but phones are taking better photos now than many compact cameras. 

Question for you though, did you review the photos on the screens of both devices? Or on the computer? Sometimes the differences in screens can be misleading.


----------

